# My 25 gal 1 month non CO2 tank



## Dunga (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi,
This is my tank ( 4 months old) running now non CO2 ( for about a month) using just Excel and Flourish.
Setup:

Aquaclear 150
AZOO Mignon filter 240
Via aqua heather
lights: 2,4 w/gal
plants:
Hemianthus, Rotala macranda, java fern, Anubias nana, java moss, Bacopa caroliniana, amazon swords, Ninphoides aquatica, Glossostigma elatinoides.



















Best,

Dunga


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Very nice looking healthy, clean non C02 tank... Good job


----------



## Dunga (Nov 7, 2005)

Thank you Trenac,



I'm working on a non CO2 nano too!

Forgot to mention my fishes:

2 Ramirezzi
2 Mollies
2 Coridoras sterbay
5 Ottos
5 Ghost Shrimps
4 Zebra danios

Best,

Dunga


----------



## Rek (Jul 19, 2005)

very nice tank

how mutch excel and flourih you dose every day?


----------



## Dunga (Nov 7, 2005)

I'm dosing 2,5 ml Excel a day and 2 ml Flourish a week ( 2 doses of 1ml).


Best,

Dunga


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Although no one has mentioned it, how DO you keep Rotala macrandra growing so nicely without CO2? Everything in this tank looks quite healthy overall.

Are you thinking of doing anything with that bald spot in the lower right corner? A Cryptocoryne wendtii "Green" or Anubias barteri var. nana would look great and grow well there.

Carlos


----------



## Rek (Jul 19, 2005)

in this tanks what are PH GH KH NO3 P ?


----------



## Capt. (Nov 24, 2004)

Wow, very nice. Your red plants are very beautiful. So I'm assuming you get your macro nutrients through water changes? It's obviously working well.


----------



## Dunga (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi you all!

Thanks for your comments. I'll try to aswer your questions. My english isn't very good.


tsunami said:


> Although no one has mentioned it, how DO you keep Rotala macrandra growing so nicely without CO2? Everything in this tank looks quite healthy overall.
> 
> Are you thinking of doing anything with that bald spot in the lower right corner? A Cryptocoryne wendtii "Green" or Anubias barteri var. nana would look great and grow well there.
> 
> Carlos


This tank was setup 4 months ago. I started with DIY CO2 , but didn't like the results : ph oscillation, and some algae ( I've lost some plants in the beggining) then I've discovered Excel, and after reading everything about it I wanted to try out. I'm using Excel and Flourish for about a month ( 35 days) and everything is going fine. My Rotalas were pruned ( +/- 1/4) before starting to use itl and
they grew up to that size on the photos. I live in Rio de Janeiro, and because the temperature is so high , I have to use a fan that turns on whith the lights directed to the water surface ( it helps a lot to decrease the temperature ) . Everyday I have to top of +/- 1 liter of water that evaporates from the tank. Maybe this frequently refill, helps on the plants health and reposition of macros. Lets see how it works from now. Thank you for your suggestions. I forgot to say, that there is a anubias nana behind the hemianthus on the right side. . My nana has no green spots at all.



Rek said:


> in this tanks what are PH GH KH NO3 P ?


PH: 7,0
KH: 2
GH: not measured
NO3: not measured
P: not measured



Capt. said:


> Wow, very nice. Your red plants are very beautiful. So I'm assuming you get your macro nutrients through water changes? It's obviously working well.


Thank you!
As I said before, maybe the water refill is helping for the macros.

I'd like to say that this forum helped me a lot, and some lessons from Tom Barr were an essential help on this NON CO2 adventure!!

Best,

Dunga


----------



## Rek (Jul 19, 2005)

do you use osmosi water or wather from your city have this value?


----------



## Dunga (Nov 7, 2005)

Rek said:


> do you use osmosi water or wather from your city have this value?


Those are Rio de Janeiro tap water values. With DIY CO2 I used to add some sodium carbonate to raise KH, and keep PH at a more controlable level.

Best,

Dunga


----------

